# Millbrook Sidings / Goods shed Stalybridge 05-09



## Bignickb (May 11, 2009)

Millbrook sidings goods shed! 10-5-09
Another boring Sunday with stir crazy! I decided to look on google earth and find somewhere to photograph that looked derelict! I was rewarded with this place!
Bizarrely, after taking shots of the building – I met two other Urbexers that I did the concrete barge explore with! Niether party knew the other would be there! Coincidences to the extreme or great minds! Stop stalking me smurf! Ha ha!
It is to the east of where Hartshead Power Station was right up to it’s demolition and still stands today! It is a big sturdy building that housed goods and provided mess rooms for workers.
It has been difficult to find out much info about it like dates, etc. I spent hours merely finding a name for it!
Nearby is a long overhead, enclosed conveyor; it was used to transport coal to the power station over the Huddersfield canal after trains delivered it.
There are a series of tracks still in place and some underground tunnels that were also conveyor systems to transport the coal to the main one.
Millbrook is the only remaining goods shed out of the four that once serviced the line.
It has upper floors but the stairs are long gone!













An old service pit.






























A concrete support.





The main hopper!





An old electrolytic capacitor.





The remaining end of the hopper.





A tree growing between two old train tracks.





The underground conveyor chute, trains would have parked over these and delivered the coal.















The other end that once stretched over the Huddersfield canal to Hartshead power station.


----------



## klempner69 (May 11, 2009)

Cracking stuff there fella...those concrete stansions are great.Nature reclaiming at its best.


----------



## D-Sub (May 11, 2009)

It's nice how nature has a way of consuming these places regardless. Great pictures there.


----------



## jonney (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic old building, love the brick vaulted roof. The work that must have gone in to building that is phenomenal. Looks like it's surrounded by a nature reserve now. Nice one Nick


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2009)

Excellent find, BigN. Great goods shed and I really like all the extra remains too, such as the underground chute.


----------



## littlelaura (May 12, 2009)

Great find Nick, loving the pillars but that coal chute still gives me the willies tho !


----------



## Beermonster (May 12, 2009)

I live just up the road from here and this place looks really odd from the main road just sticking out of the trees.

If you google Stalybridge railways you can find a load of info about the old railways round Stalybridge/Mossley/Greenfield.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 7, 2009)

Was there much to see in the passages/underground stuff here?


----------



## ukmanchesterdan (Dec 9, 2009)

hello there.

i live round the corner from here and i have just been doing a little research on the area as they are looking to develop it. but while looking at the developers web sie i noticed that they were using some of your pictures!! as you might feel i am against the development and i wonder if you gave permission to use the images?
Dan


----------



## phill.d (Dec 9, 2009)

ukmanchesterdan said:


> hello there.
> 
> i live round the corner from here and i have just been doing a little research on the area as they are looking to develop it. but while looking at the developers web sie i noticed that they were using some of your pictures!! as you might feel i am against the development and i wonder if you gave permission to use the images?
> Dan


Have you got a link to the pilfering developers website with these piccies on please?


----------



## Bignickb (Dec 26, 2009)

*??*

What developers? I haven't given any permission to use these?


----------



## peanuts (Dec 26, 2009)

Hiya nick i too live not far from here and regulaly visit here can remember three ware houses not four the one at upermill was demolished in 1976 .This was at the bottom of my garden and is now a swimming pool and football pitch was a great playground during my youth .The one at friezland was demolished in around 1982/83 and is now an equestrian centre with just the cobbles remaining as the car park .Most of the trackbed of the mickehurst loop has now been converted into a linear path from stalybridge to diggle can recomend it as an interesting walk especialy if you take the canal boat trip through standage canal tunnel as well then get the train back from marsden to stalybridge plenty to see along the way


----------

